# A "Sunny" bag



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

This bag is for a girl named Sunny. It's a parting-present for a Korean girl. Some tupils from Holland.... to remember our country.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

Beautiful!! Great gift!!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

It's lovely!


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

How wonderful. The bag and the love that went into it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

A beautiful memento!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

It's absolutely gorgeous! What a lovely memento.


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

Very pretty- and thoughtful! She will treasure it.


----------



## Mejarrett (May 3, 2013)

Beautiful. So bright and cheerful looking. :thumbup:


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Your bags are so gorgeous!!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

What a beautiful bag,beautiful work,colours andgift.


----------



## amanda81164 (Apr 24, 2012)

Your bag is amazing, I adore the colours and style.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What a lovely bag! I am sure she will treasure it!


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

What a special gift. It is very pretty.


----------



## Suecpee (Dec 24, 2013)

What a lovely gift, lucky girl. Good job.


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Delightful tote...


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, I love it. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Beautiful!!


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Your bags are stunning. Do you sell them?


----------



## Ontario Silk (Feb 16, 2014)

You do beautiful work!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Your bags are gorgeous! You have such a great eye for combining color!!!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm sure she will love it and always remember you and her visit to your country.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

A really pretty one that she should treasure. You have a very good color sense for combining fabrics.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is very pretty! do you use something like a interfacing so they are stiffer?? or does just lining it help with that? I think your totes are so pretty and I have some material that I could use up... (about 3 bins full ) its just sitting in there and these are useful and pretty, it could be the push I need to get some sewing done.. I swear there are not enough hours in the day


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sunny will always remember you with this lovely gift from the heart.

Beautiful work.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

How lovely!

Hazel


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

She carries the Netherlands home in her hand and in her heart! What a great gift!


----------



## Linda6594 (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

amortje said:


> This bag is for a girl named Sunny. It's a parting-present for a Korean girl. Some tupils from Holland.... to remember our country.


That is an absolutely beautiful bag. It's wonderful.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Another beautiful creation! Tulips are my favorite flower.


----------



## socksaholic (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm sure she will be (or is) thrilled with this beautiful gift. How thoughtful of you!


----------



## sdftrace (Jan 10, 2013)

A truly precious gift and one I am sure will always be treasured


----------



## easyonly (Nov 10, 2011)

You certainly do beautiful sewing.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Love it. The tulips are so bright and cheery.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Ronie said:


> that is very pretty! do you use something like a interfacing so they are stiffer?? or does just lining it help with that? I think your totes are so pretty and I have some material that I could use up... (about 3 bins full ) its just sitting in there and these are useful and pretty, it could be the push I need to get some sewing done.. I swear there are not enough hours in the day


You are right. There are not enough hours in a day. That's my problem too.
I use an interfacing to stiff my bags. There are three layers, top-interfacing-lining.
Enjoy your sewing!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you for your nice comments!!!


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Your bags are awesome, you have a talent for colour combinations. 
This tulip bag is suited well for the Netherlands  but also for my adopted city - Ottawa, Ontario, Canada. 
Courtesy of your country, our city has a phenomenal Tulip Festival every spring. A thank you is well deserved. We are very proud of our tulips in Ottawa.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Wonderful gift idea!


----------



## birdgirl (Mar 24, 2011)

I love the colors!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm sure she will love it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

amortje said:


> You are right. There are not enough hours in a day. That's my problem too.
> I use an interfacing to stiff my bags. There are three layers, top-interfacing-lining.
> Enjoy your sewing!


Thanks  I'll get some and start creating too


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

That is a pretty bag. I just bought a sewing machine yesterday. There are so many things you can do.


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

SouthernGirl said:


> That is a pretty bag. I just bought a sewing machine yesterday. There are so many things you can do.


Enjoy your new sewing machine!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful!! :-D


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Pattern please.


----------

